# Snorkelling Abroad



## Manda (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi,

I am going to Australia for three weeks (first time going with T1D!). I have a Libre Sensor and use needles to inject. My boyfriend and I are going to spend a lot of our time snorkelling.

I have the following questions, if anyone has any advice/experience...

1. Should I leave my needles/insulin/glucose and CGM monitor in the car while I snorkel, then just get out of the sea every half hour to check my levels? I'm worried about leaving them on the beach incase they get stolen or too hot! If so, I'd have to leave the carkeys on the beach and hope they stay safe? 

2. Alternatively, I've thought about carrying everything in a waterproof bag whilst swimming, but have heard many stories of the bags leaking and then I'd be left with everything broken..

I do plan on carrying a couple of glucogels in the water with me as they're water tight anyway, incase I can feel a hypo and I'm not able to get to shore for snacks and sugar.

I have asked my Doctor and Diabetic Nurses but they havn't had any answers and suggested I ask here! 

Thank you in advance for any suggestions 

Amanda x


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 24, 2019)

Always the beach problem - what to do with wallet etc? Personally, I lock everything in the car and carry a key on me somewhere while in the water.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2019)

You need to keep your insulin pen in use inside a Frio wallet during the day when you're away from your accommodation and if you don't have a reliable fridge there for all your spares then you also need a larger Frio to keep all of that in.  Out and about you need to swathe the Frio loosely in eg a beach towel and your clothes.  Your meter case should do OK somewhere also loosely in this wrapping - they refuse to work when either too hot or too cold. As long as the water you soak the Frio in can evaporate, what's inside it will stay cool.

I already have several Frios which have been well travelled both in European summers and further afield so all I'd need extra is something waterproof to keep the car key in whilst swimming - used to be able to buy little cylindrical plastic tubes which came apart and screwed tightly back together in the middle - designed for keeping money in, whilst swimming.


----------



## Manda (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you Jenny, that's really helpful advice!  x


----------

